

RGBaster.js extracts dominant colors from images - eliot_sykes
https://github.com/briangonzalez/rgbaster.js

======
eliot_sykes
Here's another JS library for extracting colors from an image:
[https://github.com/arcanis/colibri.js](https://github.com/arcanis/colibri.js)

